# TiVo Bolt VOX 3TB 4K UHD and TiVo Mini VOX for Sale



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm selling my TiVo Bolt VOX 3TB 4K UHD for $349, TiVo Mini VOX extender (Lifetime service) for $149, and TiVo Mini (Lifetime service) for $89 on eBay with Free Shipping. The original boxes, cables, and remotes are included. I only used them for about 6 months and they are in excellent condition. No problems at all. I decided to switch to streaming services. Here are the links:

TIVO BOLT VOX 3TB DVR 4K, 6 Tuners, Voice Control, TCD849300V, FREE SHIPPING! 851342000650 | eBay (SOLD)

TiVo Mini VOX 4K UHD, Voice Remote, Lifetime Service, TCDA95000 (Free Shipping!) 851342000513 | eBay (SOLD)

TiVo Mini with Remote and Lifetime Service - Model TCDA92000 (Free Shipping!) 851342000957 | eBay (SOLD)


----------

